# New CD



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Just had to post a little brag for my girl Pyper (Can CH Jevas Simple Charm RN CGN CD) who passed her last leg of her CD on her first try this past weekend in Winnipeg, MB. Pyper was much much different to train and trial than my first girl Kelsey and I admit there were times that I wondered if we would get it done - but she was on her game and ready to rock.

Scored 188 and HIC under judge Michel Calhoun (who is an absolute riot).

Congrats Pyper!!! I can now say that all of my dogs have gotten at least one new title this year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey hey, way to go!!!! BIG congratulations!
And WHY did it take so long for this post to appear, hmmm???


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Pyper!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations to you and Pyper


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!! Congrad's to you and Pyper.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! Congrats! Sounds like you and your dogs have been busy this year.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great news! Congratulations to both you and Pyper, now on to Open, right?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you that is a big accomplishment!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! A job well done!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Well done*

Good for both of you. You will cherish that title for the rest of your life. Are you training in open?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! This is BIG!
Judge Mike Calhoun is a RIOT! I loved showing Casey under him this summer in Long Sault. More people would stay in obedience if all judges were as understanding and fun loving as he is!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great news, big congratulations!!!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hey hey, way to go!!!! BIG congratulations!
> And WHY did it take so long for this post to appear, hmmm???


 
Thank you - and mostly the delay was caused when I come home I found out my grandpa was in the hospital and that took priority over celebrating. Thanks again!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Great news! Congratulations to both you and Pyper, now on to Open, right?


Thanks but not likely with Pyper - she is way too spoiled and set in her ways - next we will start training Georgia (her daughter) and see how far she can go with it. Pyper will remain the princess and come out to play every now and then for specialities instead...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new title Pyper!! :wavey: Hope your mommy at least gives Open a try, as many dogs get bored with novice very quickly but LOVE open exercises once they are exposed to them. :uhoh:

Mr. Calhoun was at a show down my way recently and I had not seen him in years. It was great to see him and how he not changed at ALL over the years. One of the real gentlemen and great ambassadors of the dog world. Wish I had been able to show to him.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to you! Great news!


----------

